# Flower macros



## BrentC (Aug 2, 2017)

Flowers are something I am still not comfortable photographing.  Still can't seem to get composition or camera settings right but I keep trying.


1. Little Green Grasshopper on a little purple flower



Grasshopper by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2. Purple Dames Rocket



P7290050 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.Purple Dames Rocket



P7290044 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4. Tie-dye



P7290027 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



P7290043 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

6.



P7290035 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

7.



P7290032 by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice set.  I like #6 best.

Dave


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 2, 2017)

#4 and #6 are my favorites.  Nice set.


----------



## JPI (Aug 2, 2017)

Very cool, I like #4 & 7


----------



## snowbear (Aug 2, 2017)

These are pretty good.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2017)

#5. !


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 3, 2017)

#5 and 7 work for me!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice set, but number 4 is my favorite. Appropriate title for it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice set. #5 for the win!


----------



## BrentC (Aug 3, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Nice set.  I like #6 best.
> 
> Dave





qmr55 said:


> #4 and #6 are my favorites.  Nice set.





JPI said:


> Very cool, I like #4 & 7





snowbear said:


> These are pretty good.





Gary A. said:


> #5. !





Dean_Gretsch said:


> #5 and 7 work for me!





smoke665 said:


> Nice set, but number 4 is my favorite. Appropriate title for it.





jcdeboever said:


> Nice set. #5 for the win!



Thanks all!


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 3, 2017)

You might be just a tad too hard on yourself.  4 & 5 are my favorites.


----------



## qmr55 (Aug 3, 2017)

The more I look at it, the more I like #4.   That really is an awesome image.  Was that cropped at all?

I'd print that one!


----------



## BrentC (Aug 3, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> You might be just a tad too hard on yourself.  4 & 5 are my favorites.



I do tend to be too critical sometimes.  But when I look at your work, oldhippy and others I know I still have a lot to learn.   Composition in general is my weakness.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 3, 2017)

qmr55 said:


> The more I look at it, the more I like #4.   That really is an awesome image.  Was that cropped at all?
> 
> I'd print that one!




Only cropped so far as to centre it.  Basically full frame.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Aug 14, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Steven Dillon said:
> 
> 
> > You might be just a tad too hard on yourself.  4 & 5 are my favorites.
> ...



Brent,
Thank you.  I too feel like I have more to learn.  BUT, I think that's a good thing.  We should always strive to get better at what we love to do.  It is a challenge to continue to learn and grow.  I also believe that as we compose more, we can't help but improve.  I read someplace once that there is an average number of images you have to take before you start to get better.  As I remember it, you need about 10,000 before you even start to get close.  Hang in there and give yourself some credit.


----------

